# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] Signature Service 2.0

## orangepig

Since there is a lack of signature services at the forum I've decided to create a new one.
I'll supply free signatures for a limited time, donations apprecaited.

In order to get a signature you must supply a render or stock, you must also have recived over 10 rep 
and been active at the forum for a month. You may also supply any other necessary information such as:
 Text Style Colours

Sample signatures










for more visit my gallery.

----------


## Erase

*Why open another one?*

----------


## Xel

Render: http://ui22.gamespot.com/2101/rogunslingergirlv2_2.png
Style: Professional ofc
Text: Xel
Subtext: MMOwned Moderator

Thanks! I appreciate your work

----------


## orangepig

> Why open another one?


Because I want a more organized thread. 18 pages was pretty hard to manage.




> Render: http://ui22.gamespot.com/2101/rogunslingergirlv2_2.png
> Style: Professional ofc
> Text: Xel
> Subtext: MMOwned Moderator
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate your work


I'll start working on your signature!

----------


## Ground Zero

Render: None
Style: Similar to my Current.
Colors: Greenish.
Text: Ground Zero <break> Moderator

Can you make it the same size as my current one?
Possibly a little animation glow if you can.

----------


## Dobbs

Render: _Planet Renders Gallery - Information_
Style: _what ever you think is best_
Colors: _your choice_ 
Text:_Dobbs_
Size: 450px * 150px

Here is the render, as i think it's not showing for you guys:

----------


## orangepig

Xel, I'm done with your signature

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5680/xelsig.png

I hope you like it!

I'll start working on the other requests now :>

----------


## Xel

Thanks a lot orangepig!  :Smile:

----------


## orangepig

@GZ, well this is what I've done so far

I presume that <break> you mean a line break (i.e. new line)

----------


## Erase

> @GZ, well this is what I've done so far
> 
> I presume that <break> you mean a line break (i.e. new line)


 *I know I'm not GZ. But I think it would look better if you moved the lighter part 1 pixel up, as it looks a bit strange on the G and doesn't seem to be 100% centered on the R's.*

----------


## orangepig

Yea I will do that, As I said before this was just a early preview but thanks  :Smile: 



Edit: Dobbs, I'm done with yours


http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/7387/dobbs.png

----------


## Dobbs

Thanks man.

----------


## orangepig

You're welcome,
I'm glad you like it

GZ, Is this what you mean?

----------


## lol97899

Render:
Style: Greenish
Colors: What ever you think is best
Text: Lol97899
Size: 400x130

----------


## orangepig

I'm not sure if that image is working, I get Error "403 Hotlinking not allowed."
Perhaps you could provide me with a link to the site that contains the image.

----------


## Reflection

I really love your signatures orangepig.

Sheepy, the other thread is too old to be posted in and I consider it dead. Thus a new thread makes more sense than a major bump.

----------


## toolate101

Hey, Orangepig, I know that im a "leecher" but my problem is that I am not too much into Model editing and etc, and I have never used exploits.

but please can you make an Signature using My own drawing:
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/20...toolate101.jpg
u can add colours if you can. Or even the forsaken crest
with the nick "EkzistenZ" in the signature.
as a title you can add Ludiq. 

Please really, cause im abit lame when its about digital art :P

----------


## Reflection

http://jrstudios.se/patrik/render.jpg as the render. (Use the green, blue or cyan one please.)
Size and style doesn't matter.

Text as my name.

Thanks!  :Big Grin:  +7 coming your way.

----------


## orangepig

Thanks for the kind words reflection, I'll start working on your signature ASAP!


@toolate101
I'm sorry I cannot make any exceptions to the minimum rep rule. However I suggest that you contribute something to the community. Attaining 10 rep won't take that long. When you get 10 rep you will be the first in line for a signature  :Smile:

----------


## Ground Zero

> You're welcome,
> I'm glad you like it
> 
> GZ, Is this what you mean?


Yea thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## kingsquid

Render: http://a.imagehost.org/0463/WhiteEyes.jpg
Style: EPIC  :Smile: 
Colors: What ever you think works  :Smile: 
Text: GrapeIyce
Size: 400 X 150

----------


## Infusion

I like your style.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lazirus

render: http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__...HordeCrest.jpg
style: foggy orange, red, and brown background
Text: Lazirus
subtext: For The Horde!
Font: a kind of scratch torn look

if that style doesnt work then just have fun with it xD
please  :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

oh nevermind theres a rep rule x.x

----------


## Erase

*I like the leecher's skill to pick non-working links, find unusable renders - which aren't even renders renders afterall.*

----------


## MEC

Name: Lord Rahl
Text: Smash The Control Machine
Render: 


```
http://www.neformat.com.ua/forum/attachments/mainstream/4699d1193868857-otep-radio_back.jpeg
```

Extra Info(If possible could you take the "House of Secrets" off and put the "Smash the Control machine"

----------


## orangepig

> http://jrstudios.se/patrik/render.jpg as the render. (Use the green, blue or cyan one please.)
> Size and style doesn't matter.
> 
> Text as my name.
> 
> Thanks!  +7 coming your way.


I'm done with your signature  :Smile: 


http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3803/reflection.png

I hope you like it  :Smile: 



I'll start on the other requests asap!

----------


## davidknag

Text: David Knag
Style: fiery
Colours: red, orange, and a hint of blue

----------


## Reflection

Thanks orangepig! Gave you rep earlier.

----------


## orangepig

> Render:
> Style: Greenish
> Colors: What ever you think is best
> Text: Lol97899
> Size: 400x130


I'm done with your signature


http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3686/engergy.png

davidknag, I can't make you a signature without a render or stock, please provide one.

----------


## Tuckerboy5

Render: Planet Renders Gallery - Movie and TV Show Renders/300 persian warrior - Not sure if that will work, im dumb when it comes to things like this s:
Style: What you think fits best
Text: Tuckerboy5

I know im 1 rep out, but come on.. Let me off?  :Big Grin:  +Rep and thanks in advance!

----------


## toolate101

Hey, Orangepig, 

Can you make an Signature using My own drawing:
http://toolate101.deviantart.com/art...ther-144092502
or 
http://toolate101.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2o5g8u 
if you can make the second look good.
u can add colours if you can.Dark greenish? Or even the forsaken crest.
with the nick "EkzistenZ" in the signature.
as a title you can add Ludiq. 

Please really, cause im abit lame when its about digital art.
You said i need 10 rep, here we are  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nemonik

Text : The Black Scorpion
Style : Whatever , just try to include a black scorpion in the signature.  :Big Grin: 

Additional note : the signature has to be transparent(transparent background).

----------


## orangepig

> Render: Planet Renders Gallery - Movie and TV Show Renders/300 persian warrior - Not sure if that will work, im dumb when it comes to things like this s:
> Style: What you think fits best
> Text: Tuckerboy5
> 
> I know im 1 rep out, but come on.. Let me off?  +Rep and thanks in advance!


I'm sorry but I can't, but I'm sure you will be able to get 1+ rep,
You will be first in line when you do





> Hey, Orangepig, 
> 
> Can you make an Signature using My own drawing:
> Undead In Bloodfang Leather by ~toolate101 on deviantART
> or 
> toolate101's Gallery 
> if you can make the second look good.
> u can add colours if you can.Dark greenish? Or even the forsaken crest.
> with the nick "EkzistenZ" in the signature.
> ...


I'm done with your signature 
http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/7551/ekzistenz.png


I hope you like it :9




> Text : The Black Scorpion
> Style : Whatever , just try to include a black scorpion in the signature. 
> 
> Additional note : the signature has to be transparent(transparent background).


I'll need some kind of render or stock for this, please.

----------


## toolate101

erm its great m8 but may i ask you please make the rogue red in the same green grass? :P
will +rep again
the eyes yellow probably :P

----------


## orangepig

Sure,
but didn't you say



> add colours if you can.Dark greenish

----------


## toolate101

ye i did, sorry for that :P

----------


## Aldaeld

> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3686/engergy.png


It's ****ing epic! How the hell I can get this efect? o.Ó

----------


## Mr.Jebus Christ

Render: http://www.renders-graphiques.fr/ima...arts_riku4.png
Color: Either Gray or Black 
Text:_ Terrorblade *new line* Emulation Expert_
Size: 450px * 350px

----------


## Islander101

Hey! Looking for a signature! Need it somewhat resemble http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/668/vahrin.jpg

Anyways, I would like the width to be 500px, and the height to be 100px.

Could you incorporate more rogue-like things, some palm trees, and some burning Alliance flags? I would really love for an awesome signature!

Thanks!

text: 
RP forum moderator.

Thanks again!

/edit 4

Could you also keep the name in the previous sig?

----------


## orangepig

> It's ****ing epic! How the hell I can get this efect? o.Ó


Lots of Gaussian blur, color dodge and linear dodge mostly  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I'm glad you like it.







> Render: http://www.renders-graphiques.fr/ima...arts_riku4.png
> Color: Either Gray or Black 
> Text:_ Terrorblade *new line* Emulation Expert_
> Size: 450px * 350px


I'll get to your signature asap.

----------


## Tuckerboy5

Finally got my rep  :Big Grin: 

Render: Planet Renders Gallery - Video/Console Game Renders/Halo 3 Master Chief
Style: Whatever fits best
Text: Tuckerboy5
(new line) Donator
Colour: Dark Green

Thanks!

----------


## Dobbs

> Hey! Looking for a signature! Need it somewhat resemble http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/668/vahrin.jpg
> 
> Anyways, I would like the width to be 500px, and the height to be 100px.
> 
> Could you incorporate more rogue-like things, some palm trees, and some burning Alliance flags? I would really love for an awesome signature!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> text: 
> ...



Rep rule. (Filler)

----------


## thefallen1one

Size: 400*150px 
Anything with an undead guy just put the text Rah, thanks so much if you do this

----------


## ßetray

Name: ßetray (Betray will suffice if the font you think looks best doesn't have ß in it)
Image: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs39/f/20...ossapphire.jpg
Style: A mix between your halo NLG and the sig you did for Dobbs.
Colors: I can't really envision something specific here. If you have time, mess around until you find something you think fits.

----------


## Xcynic

Text: I just want it to say Xcynic.
Style: I just want the text with a transparent background, no image, no bg color etc. Only the text.
Colours: Pick any color, something nice. I'm really not bothered.

Thanks

----------


## Tuckerboy5

> Size: 400*150px 
> Anything with an undead guy just put the text Rah, thanks so much if you do this


 Rep rule, need 1 more rep.

----------


## lama362

Getting tired of having a blank picture on my profile for gamebattles.com so I've been trying to look for someone who can make good signatures. Heres the picture I want, renders are up to you everything is up to you just make it look snazzy and cool. Also, I'd rather his whole body not me in the sig, just mainly his hands neck / face ect. If I use the sig 1: I'll be extreamly grateful 2 : Give you rep duh 3 : Give credit to where and who its due (Wherever I use the sig (ex: gamebatles) I'll be putting your name down and whatever else you'd like me to put (Nothing 2 extreme :P) Thanks guys!

Oh and I'd like in the sig to have "Informer993- YOU KNOW" written.

Heres the pic

I also need the size wider then a 150x450 or whatever the standard size is for MMowned. The site I'm using it on has a wider and slightly taller picture frame for sigs.

----------


## davidknag

lol u ignored mine  :Frown:

----------


## [LT]

Now im not exactly sure what a render is becuse im not really in to computer graphics.

Render(?): http://img.imtwelve.com/gallery/95nsniperbf2sniper.jpg
Colors: You can change the background color to whatever you think fits
Text: S90
Size: The same as XEL

----------


## orangepig

> Render: http://www.renders-graphiques.fr/ima...arts_riku4.png
> Color: Either Gray or Black 
> Text:_ Terrorblade *new line* Emulation Expert_
> Size: 450px * 350px


I'm done

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2982/terrorbladeq.png
I hope you like it





> Finally got my rep 
> 
> Render: Planet Renders Gallery - Video/Console Game Renders/Halo 3 Master Chief
> Style: Whatever fits best
> Text: Tuckerboy5
> (new line) Donator
> Colour: Dark Green
> 
> Thanks!


I'm done with this one also

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9831/tuckerboy.png
enjoy!

Davidknag, the reason I didn't reply to your request was that you didn't supply any render.

Service Queue:
ßetray
Historical
[LT]

----------


## Reflection

Those pen tool lines are getting a little bit repetitive. You don't need them in EVERY signature. I like the halo signature though  :Smile:

----------


## orangepig

Yeah, thats true but I have alot to do besides this at the moment and haven't got that much time for experimenting, plus I'm getting pretty uninspired by some of the renders.
But the next signature will be unique, I don't have time to make any more today but probably tomorrow.

----------


## Dobbs

ok i know you done me a sig already, but please if you could do this. Also moved this from my thread.

Size: 450*150px
Render: 
Text: Dobbs (subtext if ya want)
Style: what ever is best

----------


## Tuckerboy5

> I'm done
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2982/terrorbladeq.png
> I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with this one also
> 
> ...


Im going to sound really picky here, but would you mind capitalizing the T on mine? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## orangepig

well sure but it would destroy the whole text in my opinion, 
looks alot better without, still want it?

----------


## Tuckerboy5

Sure, I get really picky with that kind of stuff  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mikey9537

Render: Center guy in this. the one in white. if you can just a pic of his shoulders up. http://ui05.gamespot.com/1380/dothackwallpaper_2.jpg
Color:anything you see that can fit.
Text: Haseo: Terror of death
Size: Same as the poster Reflection's Galaxy sig. love the size.  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.Jebus Christ

> I'm done
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2982/terrorbladeq.png
> I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with this one also
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate even though it wasn't in the size I requested.  :Big Grin:

----------


## davidknag

Render: http://zeldapower.com/images/news/ssbb_zelda3.jpg
text: David Knag
Style: FIERY

lol.... fiery zelda... if possible... make her eyes really red as if they were on fire ;D

oh and maybe a few mods to her mouth or eyebrows would be pretty cool to make her look angry haha

----------


## orangepig

I'm afraid I wont be able to make any new
signatures untill monday since i'll be away for the weekend.

----------


## toolate101

Hey, It's Me again.
Please make similar to my Signature with this render:
Similar Colors etc, with cooler text "EkzistenZ" in it.

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs50/i/20..._elsevilla.jpg
thanks, will rep  :Smile:

----------


## Clueless_noob

Hi there,
I'm in need of an avatar and a signature, will gladly rep if you can help me.  :Smile: 

Render
http://media.threadless.com/imgs/displayart/39550.jpg
This looks like an half decent avatar.

Regarding the signature:
http://media.threadless.com//product/1693/zoom.gif

Style: no idea, make it awesome :P
Text: nothing or make the teacher say something funny, it's up to you.  :Smile: 

I realize you said "signature" service but I hope this includes avatars too

----------


## kingsquid

Hello there!
I am back but I have rep and am no longer a "Lazy Leecher"!
Render: Planet Renders Gallery - Music Renders/Kid Cudi Smoking
Can you also make it an avatar too  :Smile: ?
Style: Epic
Size: the norm
Text: Kingsquid

Rep in it for you  :Smile: .

----------

